# is there anyway to get my audio back on my computer?



## switchblade24 (Jun 16, 2007)

okay so heres the problem..my computer was going slow so i decided to delete some stuff..i came across a thing called soundmax, and i didnt think it was anything important..so i deleted it..and now i no longer have NO audio on my computer. NO VOLUME AT ALL. i tried going to control panel, sounds speech and devices, then sounds and audio device, and then it says at the top "no audio device" even the icon for adjusting the volume in the bottom right corner of my desktop is gone. i tried to download soundmax again at this link

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/soundmax-audio.html

but when i tried to download it, at the very end it gave me a message saying

"Driver not found! Reboot your system, and run this setup again."

well i kept restarting my comp and trying it again but it wouldnt work..what is a driver and how do i get one? im guessing i deleted that too by mistake and i have to download another one or something?

if anyone knows any way i can somehow get my audio back or tell me what i did wrong or anything i can download any audio device or ANYTHING THAT CAN HELP..please tell me, it'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, do you know the name/model of your motherboard?
You should download your sound drivers from the maker of your motherboard or the maker of your pc.
Tell us as much as you can about your computer.
If you don't know much, you can download a program called Everest, that will give you loads of info....it's free.....just download install and run...
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## switchblade24 (Jun 16, 2007)

well I downloaded everest but I dont see what I can do using it to bring my volume back..is there a way?

and I was wondering, what if i use a system restore? do you think it will bring my volume back?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, using System Restore may well indeed bring back your sounds.
I asked you to download Everest, so you could tell us the spec of your computer i.e. Motherboard, cpu, video, etc which would help us greatly in diagnosing your problems.


----------



## hanyer14 (May 13, 2009)

ok ill tell u mine im runing windows xp 
motherboard chipset via 
motherboard name biostar
cpu amd athlon xp
bios type award
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

